# Fly casting tips/lessons for teaching my girlfriend



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Mad River Outfitters has an excellent series of tutorials aimed at beginners. I think you can find them on YouTube.


----------



## fotofinish (Aug 31, 2020)

hlane09 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My girlfriend really wants to learn how to cast a fly rod, and every time I try to give her instructions or help her with it ends up with us being mad at each other. My teaching skills leave a lot to be desired and I get frustrated when she doesn't take the advice I give her. She has Lefty Kreh's book on casting which she says is helpful. Does anyone here have any advice (other books, videos, et cetera) or know of a casting instructor in Charleston? She's coming with me on a fishing trip in August and I want her to be able to cast well so she has a good experience. Thanks


Orvis Fly Casting instruction on You Tube as well. Pete Kutzler does a great job in these instructives.


----------



## Rick Cohen (Apr 10, 2019)

Casting is technically one of the most complicated series of steps...it is like a golf swing...send her to lessons...some places offer women's only lesson....be fun for her


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

sexyloops


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

just guessing there HAS to be a fly shop close to Charleston. Call them up and arrange a lesson. Pay for it. It'll be a wise investment....


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Whoa! sounds worse than the couple launching their sailboat at the ramp! Someone said pay for lessons- yup- unless you are friends with a certified casting instructor who will teach her. And better if she fishes with others than you until she is better than you and shows you a thing or two- just some experienced advice


----------



## birddog (Feb 21, 2019)

Been there... eventually I learned to just shut up unless my wife is about to stick me with a fly. One thing that helped a lot was taking a video with my phone so I could show her what I was talking about. A lot of times she had no idea what I was meant or already thought she was doing what I was saying, so being able to show her instead of telling her was a major improvement.

I would have recommended an Orvis Fly Fishing 101 class as they are free, happen pretty regularly, and the classes tend to look pretty sparse so she could get some individual help without paying for a full on casting lesson. Unfortunately, I don't think Orvis is back to doing their classes yet, but you can schedule a 1x1 thing. Not sure what that entails, but might be worth the phone call to find out.

Haddrell's Point in Mt. P does a monthly class for like $100, and most guides will teach lessons if you get in touch


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

If in Charleston I believe haddrells fin to feather has an up coming casting class, give them a call.

If it’s creating a pain point in the relationship get someone else to do the teaching.

What area are you in?


----------



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

Best bet is to pay for her to get lessons, repeatedly pointing out flaws in significant others casting doesn’t go well.
They will usually listen better to a 3rd party.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Lefty's Longer fly casting is a good investment of $15


----------



## 8w8n8 (Sep 30, 2017)

For what it's worth and as others have said: _have her take lessons ... _preferably from a certified instructor.

Plus ...
A newbie can develope bad habits even from videos & youtube ...
No matter what the training, you get more _bang for your buck_ with one-on-one instructions ... 
Talk to the instructor before the lessons, he/she may have her read some info prior the training ...
Let her go to the instructions/training/lessons/etc. by herself, the instructor already knows how to cast ...
Schedule a follow-up lesson after a week or 2 of practice...
By all means, don't get PO'd when she shows "you" some new tips, women are better students than men ...
About a month after the lessons & practicing 15 to 20 minutes (at a time) 6 days a week, and she knows the _"lingo"_, have her start watching videos & youtube.
When the time comes for your girlfriend to start learning to cast longer, get her a copy of George Roberts video: _ Saltwater Flycasting - 10 Steps to Distance and Power_.

That was basically my routine when I gave lessons.


----------



## JustSomeDude (Apr 11, 2020)

Lefty Kreh said he could teach any woman to cast who wasn't his wife lol. Hire a pro or check out a local fly shop or club since they'll probably do casting demos.


----------



## hlane09 (Apr 1, 2019)

BrownDog said:


> If in Charleston I believe haddrells fin to feather has an up coming casting class, give them a call.
> 
> If it’s creating a pain point in the relationship get someone else to do the teaching.
> 
> What area are you in?


I live on James Island. I’ll ask about lessons the next time I go to Haddrells—I go there at least once a week


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

JustSomeDude said:


> Lefty Kreh said he could teach any woman to cast who wasn't his wife lol. Hire a pro or check out a local fly shop or club since they'll probably do casting demos.


Yes, which is why my wife currently has a weekly lesson with fly fishing legend Jack Dennis. Already have a trip to Andros booked.


----------



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

Definitely pay for a lesson. If you can't find a class check here, this is the FFF certified casting instructors search tool, looks like there is one in Charleston.

Find a Casting Instructor


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA (Jun 23, 2017)

I paid an instructor before going on a trip with Princess. I'm not crazy enough to try to teach her anything.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Has she watched the now free joan wulff casting videos on youtube?


----------



## hlane09 (Apr 1, 2019)

K3anderson said:


> Has she watched the now free joan wulff casting videos on youtube?


She’s watched a few but I don’t know if she’s watched that one specifically, but I’ll have her check it out


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

If you live near an Orvis endorsed dealer just sign her up for their free fly casting 101 instruction here orvis.com/flyfishing101


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

I see I'm not the only one who heard Lefty's voice while reading the OP. Yeah I'd say get her some lessons from a certified instructor. Heck, play it off by making some appointments for yourself and inviting her along. You'll probably be way ahead of the game on multiple fronts with that approach


----------



## 29inrims (May 3, 2021)

Teaching a spouse is always tough. I've had to navigate this with mountain biking... I can't get her interested in fishing, but for me it was a multi-step situation. 

1) find youtube videos that show and talk about the technical components of a proper cast, that you agree with and can repeat emphatically. (when, why, and how). Start point, stop point, etc.
2) use your smart phone to video her casting. If you have an iPhone, slow motion comes in real handy.
- you are teaching someone how to identify the feeling of getting something right... they have to basically "blind cast" their way to it being near right to move forward, so capturing that on video really helps get to the point of replication.
3) only use language from the videos to describe what you are seeing and show the video comparison. Discuss the differences.

zero personal choices of language work here... she knows your ticks and isms... do not show them, frustration will show through.
If you two can't come to an agreement about the differences you are seeing in the videos, it is time to change it up... stop for a beer, etc. Anything that distracts from the current topic. Come back to it later. One idea is to play catch with a ball, or frisbee to clear your minds (do not talk about casting while taking this break).
4) complement all progress!! No matter how long it takes... Positive reinforcement! Appreciate that she wants to do this with you.
5) The way someone else describes a situation may resonate better. A friend your spouse likes may have a better chance of verbalizing something that sticks...
6) If she is still interested at this point, she should want a casting lesson for her self!!!


----------



## Douglas Geis (Apr 28, 2019)

hlane09 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My girlfriend really wants to learn how to cast a fly rod, and every time I try to give her instructions or help her with it ends up with us being mad at each other. My teaching skills leave a lot to be desired and I get frustrated when she doesn't take the advice I give her. She has Lefty Kreh's book on casting which she says is helpful. Does anyone here have any advice (other books, videos, et cetera) or know of a casting instructor in Charleston? She's coming with me on a fishing trip in August and I want her to be able to cast well so she has a good experience. Thanks


----------



## dcobb77 (May 26, 2021)

hlane09 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My girlfriend really wants to learn how to cast a fly rod, and every time I try to give her instructions or help her with it ends up with us being mad at each other. My teaching skills leave a lot to be desired and I get frustrated when she doesn't take the advice I give her. She has Lefty Kreh's book on casting which she says is helpful. Does anyone here have any advice (other books, videos, et cetera) or know of a casting instructor in Charleston? She's coming with me on a fishing trip in August and I want her to be able to cast well so she has a good experience. Thanks


There is a good fly shop in Mount Pleasant that should be able to help you.


----------



## LastCast (Jun 13, 2012)

a lot of the the Bass Pro shops offer fly casting lessons on the weekend. Basically trying to sell their $99 outfits


----------



## HeliRob (Aug 26, 2019)

Whip it!

For a good laugh I recommend hank pattersons' youtube videos. It will sure help show what not to do


----------



## Gadaboutgaddis (Jan 19, 2019)

Funny but semi related story. I belonged to a skeet club in Vermont. We had an open house one day and invited locals to come shoot. One of my pals was an excellent instructor and shot. A young married couple came in. He was all dressed in camo. He was full of himself and knew everything but couldn't hit the side of a barn with the shotgun. She listened, he didn't. After about 15 minutes of instruction she was hitting the clays and he kept missing and getting more and more pissed. Long story short get her some instruction. She will be fine.


----------



## Uno (Sep 9, 2010)

My word of advise if your girlfriend / wife takes lessons at a fly shop ... blind fold her while she is in the fly shop. Once she knows how much fly fishing equipment cost, it opens up another can of worms when she puts two and two together and realizes a new car is sitting in the basement in the form of rods, reels, tying materials, and tying tools.


----------



## Kingfisher67 (Jan 11, 2016)

There’s an Orvis in Charleston. They usually give free casting lessons and will allow you and her to throw several different weights and rods. Most Orvis’s also have recommended guides that will teach. When I try and teach I usually find it’s easier for someone to throw a heavier weight rod. Good luck!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Uno said:


> My word of advise if your girlfriend / wife takes lessons at a fly shop ... blind fold her while she is in the fly shop. Once she knows how much fly fishing equipment cost, it opens up another can of worms when she puts two and two together and realizes a new car is sitting in the basement in the form of rods, reels, tying materials, and tying tools.


You tell them that if they want to tell you how much you can spend on fishing gear you get to tell them how much they can spend on purses, shoes, clothes, makeup, hair and nails...
I’m about to be on my second marriage 🤣


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

'Bout like the old saying, "When I'm dead and gone, I hope my wife doesn't sell my gear for what I told her I paid for it."

A smart man will gladly pay for casting lessons.


----------

